# Clocking Off



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Anyone else watching this on ITV3 on a Tues? Another 80's classic but I realised watching it the other week there are so many people in it who are now much more famous! Denise from EE, Gene Hunt & the other  bloke from present day (sorry didn't watch it so didn't know his name lol), guy from Cutting It & Waterloo Rd, Alison from Afterlife, Playing the Field & lots of other things. Sarah Lancashire, Christopher Eccleston, Lindsay Coulson, Pam Ferris!!!!!!

I missed last weeks though as we had intermittent power cuts on Tues night due to the wind & the DTR didn't record it


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

professor waffle said:


> & the other bloke from present day (sorry didn't watch it so didn't know his name lol), guy from Cutting It & Waterloo Rd,


His name is Jason Merrells he played Martin leach in Clocking Off. Gavin in Cutting It and Jack in waterloo Road.
He is the reason i watched Clocking Off cos he is a relation of mine. Lovely guy. I loved Clocking off but havent watched it so far as i am in the middle of Mistresses on BBC1. But that finishes this week so i will be avidly watching the rest of CO

Kimx x x


----------

